#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Extract email address from eml files

## lovinguy

Hi!

Every morning I get around 50 eml files as an attachment by email from my boss.Everyday I need to open each eml file and copy the email addresses of the attached eml files as I need these email address for future records.Is there is any way I can get the email address of the eml files without opening each eml files.

I am using Microsoft Outlook 2007.

Waiting for your kind help.

Thanks

Loving

----------


## Ursul

Maybe get your boss to send you these details in .pst format!!  Other than that if they are in the one email, can you not open all at once using Outlook?  By that I mean select all and then right mouse click (if needed) and select open with ... Outlook.

Don't know if it will work but you can try.  Other than that educate your boss on the newer formats!

Cheers

----------


## blue.chio

oh we know how our bosses are... lol
perhaps this thread helps you
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...worksheet.html

----------


## lovinguy

Thanks for your reply. I fully agree with blue.chio

I am aware about .pst way but its hard to educate my boss.

Waiting for more solution.

Thanks

----------


## Mark90

Hey lovinguy, You're probably all sorted now (or not, bosses aren't usually open to suggestion I find), but when I was having trouble with .eml files a while back, I found this pretty helpful http://eml.tooutlook.com/

Good luck guy!

----------

